# Best layout boat



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

HookedUp said:


> That's what I figured was a super mag


No, the "Super Mag" was different from the one man Kalash. I sold my "Super Mag" to buy my "MLB" Kalash. For a man your size you could even consider using a two man Kalash as a one man boat.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

DecoySlayer said:


> How much weight do you have to put in the foot end of the UFO to keep it down in the water?


Never tried that 



HookedUp said:


> Fsamie, is your mighty a classic or super mag? From talking with some others and reading on here I believe I am going to start the hunt for a used mighty super mag or UFO. This isn't the main way I hunt divers just looking to get a couple extra hunts so spending alot more for a banks is out for me. Thank you everyone for all the information.


Do not know. Bought it from a vendor at Pointe M. waterfowl festival many years ago. do not know the difference either.


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I think I'll just look for a mlb super mag or UFO. No reason not getting what I need and be unhappy


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> Never tried that


I put about #60 of lead in the foot end of my "MLB" one man Kalash to keep the foot end down. We have more than that in the original 2 man Kalash that we hunt out of.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

HookedUp said:


> I think I'll just look for a mlb super mag or UFO. No reason not getting what I need and be unhappy



There are lots of options out there, both new and used. Take your time. I don't think that the "MLB" super mag is produced by the "Waterfowl Works" any longer. I don't see it on their website. 

https://waterfowl-works.com/


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

If you are looking to purchase new, and often used boats, come to the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival and Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament next Sept. We have many layout boat manufactures there and often people selling their used boats.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

seems like Tony Homer makes both of them. check his website.

https://waterfowl-works.com/


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm in no rush to buy one if I come across one at good price I'll get it. I have now till next fall to find a nice used one


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

fsamie1 said:


> seems like Tony Homer makes both of them. check his website.
> 
> https://waterfowl-works.com/


I did not see the "Super Mag" there. Just the "Classic". I don't believe that anyone is making the "Super Mag" any longer.


----------



## HookedUp (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm definitely not looking to buy new. I'm hoping to use it 3-4 times a year at best. I still like the comfort of hunt out of my big floating blind.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

If I were you I would seriously consider the Kalash two man. I REALLY enjoy hunting out of one by myself. I have size 12 boots, my buddy, 13's and we can both hunt out of it at the same time. When you are alone you have all kinds of room.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

We run a two man from Lou Tisch. It’s a beast of a boat, open cockpit so you don’t have to worry about your boot size. I’d imagine his one man is the same, but never been in the one man. These are pricey, we found ours used so it wasn’t too bad.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Bankes Revolution or Hercules. The only complaint I've ever heard is the foot room with waders on, so most of the tall guys just wear bibs and shoes. keep this in mind when searching for a boat, how stable do you think a 125# boat is gonna be in ruff water with a dude in it weighing twice as much? Also the Bankes are tow able in any conditions, freeing up room in the boat.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Only problem with the bankes is towing in rough water. Once out, they are the best


----------



## Contender (May 18, 2004)

DecoySlayer said:


> I put about #60 of lead in the foot end of my "MLB" one man Kalash to keep the foot end down. We have more than that in the original 2 man Kalash that we hunt out of.


We did the same on Kalash 1 and 2 mans we owned. We added a large eye bolt in the bottom, to hook the weight to. (On the end closest to feet to keep down)

Don't need the weight on our 1 man Bankes.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Answer to this question depends upon how much room you have in your tending vessel. I don't think you will find a safer, more well built layout boat than a Bankes.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I have a 1 man MLB Kaylash and a 2 man Homer Kalash both are great boats the 1 man is tight for bigger guys both hunt great (now that we're adding weight thanks to Slayers recommendation last year). Buddy has a UFO and it has a bit more room in it than the Kalash.

I know a guy that has a revolution for sale, or did, had it posted on here for a bit..... 

IMO you need to define what/how you want to hunt to be able to select the right boat. based on your size you'll want a bigger cockpit/footroom. Are you hunting protected bays or open water? are you towing or cradle? They'll all work. MLB super, UFO and Banks are all good choices for bigger guys and will all do the job some a little more foot room some a little more sea worthy, some a little less profile........ I think sometimes we over analyze things they've all killed bird for a lot of years. I like slayers idea of hunting the 2 man solo, you could even add a heater you'd have so much room.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Bankes has a tremendous reputation in the US and Canada. Towing a layout boat was NEVER a good idea and it surprises me that any of the companies actually believed it would be a safe thing to do. As we all know, duck hunters tend to push the limits of their vessels under the most adverse of conditions. A layout boat belongs inside or strapped to the top of the tending vessel.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

BFG said:


> Bankes has a tremendous reputation in the US and Canada. Towing a layout boat was NEVER a good idea and it surprises me that any of the companies actually believed it would be a safe thing to do. As we all know, duck hunters tend to push the limits of their vessels under the most adverse of conditions. A layout boat belongs inside or strapped to the top of the tending vessel.


Exactly. I’ve spoken with Mike before on making a pull on board similar to revolution or the 1 man towable. He said he needed something like 10 commitments before he’d pursue. His quality can’t be touched.

That said I once saw a guy at Augres put 2 of the one man towables inside his 20’ Alaskan.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

BFG said:


> Bankes has a tremendous reputation in the US and Canada. *Towing a layout boat was NEVER a good idea* and it surprises me that any of the companies actually believed it would be a safe thing to do. As we all know, duck hunters tend to push the limits of their vessels under the most adverse of conditions. A layout boat belongs inside or strapped to the top of the tending vessel.


Completely disagree.... I tow a revolution all over the state in some of the roughest conditions with almost no issues. I run a ski pylon up over top of the motor so it lifts the nose of the layout boat up out of the water just a little when under power. Plan on running a one man across the bow next season for taking video so i'm not bashing that setup at all but what happens when that thing comes loose or catches wind when flying across the lake at 35mph? As far as safety I think its safer to tow behind and keep the boat open for gear.


----------

